
SpaceX Dragon capsule docks with space station - zwischenzug
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-47430432
======
huhtenberg
Live stream -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21X5lGlDOfg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21X5lGlDOfg)

As of now - it's 90 min to the hatch opening.

